# How tall was your V at 8-9 weeks?



## Ohohraptor (Feb 7, 2012)

I'll be flying to pick up our pup in June. He will be 8.5 weeks then. In order to fit him under the seat his kennel can't be and higher than 11" for soft side crates. This seems awfully small!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

He'll have to lay down for the trip; but should be fine, really. I flew with a 18lbs cat who squished under
the seat. My wife flew with two cats; one actually got out on the plane. You can imagine
the response from other passengers: "What that a CAT??" as our "Kenji" domestic short-hair toured
the feet area of about 8 aisled, until he was collared.


----------



## Ohohraptor (Feb 7, 2012)

dmp said:


> He'll have to lay down for the trip; but should be fine, really. I flew with a 18lbs cat who squished under
> the seat. My wife flew with two cats; one actually got out on the plane. You can imagine
> the response from other passengers: "What that a CAT??" as our "Kenji" domestic short-hair toured
> the feet area of about 8 aisled, until he was collared.


The airline will allow it? Whenever I shipped dogs as cargo their kennel had to be big enough to allow the pet to stand up and turn around.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

How long is the flight?

When Kobi was little he was all legs. I don't think he would have been able to stand up in 11" of space.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Ohohraptor said:


> dmp said:
> 
> 
> > He'll have to lay down for the trip; but should be fine, really. I flew with a 18lbs cat who squished under
> ...



As we were flying in May, not only did they allow the cats on the plane, they mandated fly in the passenger area. The cargo hold wasn't climate controlled - airline was worried about heat hurting the animals. Two pets per plane/max - for hte entire population of the flight.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I flew my dog home on southwest airlines in the cabin under the seat in a soft sided pet carrier. He was 10weeks old and 13lbs it was a 3.5hr flight. He was fine I was pretty nervous and bought some doggy relax Pills, never even used them. Call the airline first see ask what there exact policy is. You don't want any surprises. Good luck.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

I flew American Airlines but used the JetBlue soft crate (it's smaller than AA/Sherpa). 

My impression is this: puppies always look bigger in pictures and crates always look smaller in pictures. I was worried the puppy won't fit. But she was able to sit up and size wasn't the problem at all.

From my experience flying home (and it wasn't great, to be honest) I would recommend that you play with the puppy before you put it in the crate and leave for the airport, if you have a chance. The more tired they are, the more sleepy they'll be. Mine slept the entire 3 hour flight (including the take off) and only woke up during landing

I bought the crate, a fleece blanket and a toy on Amazon and had it sent directly to the breeder ahead of time. The blanket was used by the puppies but especially by the mother. It smelled and was very useful for the first night at home. 

But! Make sure you don't put it in the crate with the puppy but pack it with your luggage.

The airline asked to see the puppy. My impression was they wanted to make sure she would be fine in the crate if she were sleeping in it. Of course, what ended up happening is a bunch of "awwww's" from the folks at the counter. 

The TSA insisted on a pat down, for me and for the puppy (!!!). Of course, the pat down "specialist" wasn't available so we had to stand and wait for quite some time. Wasn't the best experience, but they were very kind to watch the puppy while I put my shoes back on and got my bag. 

Make sure that you take potty training sheets with you and stuff them in the pockets. Then, if your puppy needs to go, she won't go on the soft padding. I had those but I didn't pack enough because my puppy kept getting sick.

The biggest mistake I made was put the puppy in the crate in the house and not take her out. A friend of mine did that and it worked very well for her (8 hour flight!). 

In my case, the puppy was scared and during the car ride she also had motion sickness, surely panic related. So she threw up several times. Let's just say that I have visited pretty much every bathroom at the airport. But as soon as we reached the gate and the motion stopped, she just went right to sleep.

If I had to do it again, I would probably hold her in my arms in the car and put her into the crate right before boarding. Even though it's not how people I know handled it.


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

My husband carried the puppy in arms (on a leash) and put him in the soft crate when he boarded the plane. He and puppy were a huge hit at TSA & at the gate. Think of it as an opportunity for socialization.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree with Veifera, the puppies look A LOT bigger in pictures than they actually are in person. I was pretty surprised at how teeny, tiny Otto seemed face to face. I flew with him from Chicago to Boston. Most exciting trip I ever took : ) . .. it was literally there and back with a short lay over in between. My dad flew with me and we played with Otto outside while we waited for our flight back. Who are you flying with? I chose Jet Blue. They are extremely pet friendly. I used this http://www.wag.com/dog/p/bergan-comfort-carrier-black-108662 carrier. The flight attendant wouldn't let me take him out of the carrier, however, he did let me put the carrier on my lap and unzip the top part where he could put his head out. (I tried that but Otto managed to squeeze his way out twice! So I just put my hand in and pet him during the ride). 
You don't need to by anything too fancy or expensive, you will probably only use it this one time! WAG.com offers 15% off to first time users and I believe free 1-2 day shipping for all orders over $49 

I also agree with Zigzag, you should speak with the airline and find out exactly what the rules and regs are. 


A couple quick tips. If at all possible, have someone go with you. Juggling a purse, taking your shoes off, and holding a puppy are all very difficult with out someone else there to pass your puppy off to. 

Also, definitely have him out of the carrier as much as possible. We went to Chicago in October, and granted it was a beautiful day, he got very, very hot while in the carrier standing in line to go through security..

Lastly, pack LIGHT! Especially if you are just going there and back! Good luck and have fun!!! These dogs are amazing, they will make you want to pull your hair out at times, but in the end it is all worth it. You will know what I mean in about 8 months! ;D


----------



## Ohohraptor (Feb 7, 2012)

Kobi said:


> How long is the flight?
> 
> When Kobi was little he was all legs. I don't think he would have been able to stand up in 11" of space.


2 and a half hours.


----------



## Ohohraptor (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for all your helpful replies! I am going to be renting a car and driving to Milwaukee to pick him up. I have a full 12 hours before my return flight so the pup will be getting tons of exercise and play time beforehand. 

We'll be flying with United, chose them because we used our frequent flyer miles ands the whole trip ended up being 5 bucks, not including the pet fee!


----------



## Ohohraptor (Feb 7, 2012)

Just checked Jet Blue's pe policy and their maximum height for crates is 8 inches! So I think we should be good. I think I'll exercise the pup plenty beforehand so he sleeps though. I can imagine this day being very stressful for him. Poor thing. Anyone know if I can bring treats or chewies to keep him busy?


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

I am glad others replied with such helpful info. I just want to add to my original post. YES the puppy should be exercised and somewhat comfortable with you before attempting to travel. The concept of flying with a pet in the cabin of a commercial airline is still very new. Flight crews and ground crews are still adjusting to this new found source of revenue. It is and always will be a uncertain situation. (flying with a new puppy) I would never recommend picking a puppy from a breeder and then immediately boarding an aircraft. I do belive this can be an excellent alternative to shipping a puppy, although it should not be done to just pick up a dog and start your return journey.. IMHO.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

> I have a full 12 hours before my return flight so the pup will be getting tons of exercise and play time beforehand.


That was my original plan, too. My breeder thought it was a bad idea for me to stay with the puppy in a hotel for 12 hours. The feeding and potty will be a nightmare. 

Also, they play for maybe an hour tops and then need to sleep a lot. You'll recognize the droopy eyes as a tell tale sign soon. 

It would be better if you meet your pup at the breeder's and then come again to pick it up the next day.


----------



## Ohohraptor (Feb 7, 2012)

zigzag said:


> I am glad others replied with such helpful info. I just want to add to my original post. YES the puppy should be exercised and somewhat comfortable with you before attempting to travel. The concept of flying with a pet in the cabin of a commercial airline is still very new. Flight crews and ground crews are still adjusting to this new found source of revenue. It is and always will be a uncertain situation. (flying with a new puppy) I would never recommend picking a puppy from a breeder and then immediately boarding an aircraft. I do belive this can be an excellent alternative to shipping a puppy, although it should not be done to just pick up a dog and start your return journey.. IMHO.


We will have 12 hours to get acquainted before we have to board to go home.


----------



## Ohohraptor (Feb 7, 2012)

veifera said:


> > I have a full 12 hours before my return flight so the pup will be getting tons of exercise and play time beforehand.
> 
> 
> That was my original plan, too. My breeder thought it was a bad idea for me to stay with the puppy in a hotel for 12 hours. The feeding and potty will be a nightmare.
> ...


Maybe that's ideal but not really possible. I think flying will be stressful either way but flying in cabin with me was the preferred choice by the breeder and myself rather than the alternative to shipping him cargo alone.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

A good breeder won't send you a dog in cargo. Mine wouldn't. Plus i wouldn't imagine putting him down there...he's part of my family.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

> A good breeder won't send you a dog in cargo. Mine wouldn't. Plus i wouldn't imagine putting him down there...he's part of my family.


Exactly.

Ohohraptor, I wasn't suggesting that you fly your puppy cargo. Only that you spend time with him the first day at the breeder's, let him sleep one last night with the littermates and then return again the next day to pick it up and take to the airport. 

That way, your puppy will already know you a little. Hopefully that will make travel easier. And you avoid the problem of caring for puppy full-time in a hotel room.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

i'm sure that one night in a hotel with potty pads wouldn't ruin the dog. We visited the litter then we flew back up to pick him up, we got there around 10:30 at night and we hung out for about a half hour then off we went.


----------



## Ohohraptor (Feb 7, 2012)

We aren't stay in a hotel. Flying in early in the morning and leaving in the evening. Pup will have the whole day to spend with his litter mates and hopefully will be tired enough to sleep most of the flight. I think either way, whether you fly the pup or drive him back home its going to be a stressful time. He will adjust though, like all puppies do.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

Few words of advice on the plane ride....

sit in the last row if they don't sit you there.
tell everyone on the plane that you have a puppy and you apoligize up front.
i fell asleep bent over with my hand on/in the crate so he'd calm down...he was crying for a good 15 minutes like he was being murdered. It's embarassing but well worth it!


----------



## Ohohraptor (Feb 7, 2012)

Looney said:


> Few words of advice on the plane ride....
> 
> sit in the last row if they don't sit you there.
> tell everyone on the plane that you have a puppy and you apoligize up front.
> i fell asleep bent over with my hand on/in the crate so he'd calm down...he was crying for a good 15 minutes like he was being murdered. It's embarassing but well worth it!


Did they allow you to bring treats or toys to keep them busy? I'll ask to sit in the back, thanks! It's going to be so hard not to open up the kennel and hold him!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

I almost flipped you aren't allowed to open that sir! Strict ill never fly AirTran again
You can put whatever IN the crate but I doubt it will help. That pressure and confinement is hard on them. After he fell asleep it was good.


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

And I thought a three hour drive from the breeders was bad with him on my lap! Can't imagine him on a plane now and he's ten months....


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I think it all depends on the dog, the day, their mood, your mood, etc. In retrospect, Otto seems like he has always adjusted to new situations with ease, but I was really surprised at how well he did on the airplane. I was nervous that the pressure would be extremely uncomfortable for him. I can't remember the times during the trip that he cried a little, but I can remember feeling extremely relieved with how well he did. On top of it all, he didn't pee until we got outside the airport!!!

I think whether you make a long drive, fly them in the cabin or in cargo, you can never really tell how well they will fair. Just try and prepare for the worst and hope for the best!


----------



## Ohohraptor (Feb 7, 2012)

I'll be stuffing my purse with chewies and stuffed toys! I can't wait!


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh yeah - For our cats? We went to our vet for a sedative for them...you know...to help?

Cats were bat-crap-crazy for the whole time; until the meds wore off. Nearly constant meoooooooooooowrrrrrrrrrrrrrr from them.

Called the vet, pissed...course, vet said "Not my problem!"


----------



## Ohohraptor (Feb 7, 2012)

dmp said:


> Oh yeah - For our cats? We went to our vet for a sedative for them...you know...to help?
> 
> Cats were bat-crap-crazy for the whole time; until the meds wore off. Nearly constant meoooooooooooowrrrrrrrrrrrrrr from them.
> 
> Called the vet, pissed...course, vet said "Not my problem!"


My cat (RIP) always hated to travel too, poor thing.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

It's just a situation full of unknown. You may get a flight crew that is laid back and loves puppy's. Maybe the crew is uptight and goes by the book. The comfort of other passengers is another thing to consider, complaining passengers puts the flight crew on edge. I think a sedative for that just in case situation is a good plan.


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

Looney said:


> I almost flipped you aren't allowed to open that sir! Strict ill never fly AirTran again
> You can put whatever IN the crate but I doubt it will help. That pressure and confinement is hard on them. After he fell asleep it was good.


I'm not aware of any domestic airline that will allow you to take an animal out of its crate during flight.


----------

